# Word of the Day - gelid



## debodun (Sep 2, 2020)

Gelid (jel-id, adjective) - extremely cold. The winter climate of Siberia is gelid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

I have received a gelid reception from at least one member here as of late who seems to not care for me. Shrug shoulders, roll eyes...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have received a gelid reception from at least one member here as of late who seems to not care for me. Shrug shoulders, roll eyes...


I think  I’ve received that same gelid reception!
Haha. Like I care.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I think  I’ve received that same gelid reception!
> Haha. Like I care.


Just like Covid, it must be going around.


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2020)

I think most people are experiencing entitlement deprivation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think most people are experiencing entitlement deprivation.


Gosh, Deb, I've always known you were a smart cookie, but you said it better than I ever could!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 2, 2020)

Gee, I hope they aren't  talking about me,, don't mean to give  gelid impression.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Gee, I hope they aren't  talking about me,, don't mean to give  gelid impression.


You of all people are NOT gelid, Sliverfox.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 2, 2020)

I do the weekend crossword in our Sunday Mail Newspaper and 'gelid' was the answer to one clue about extreme cold this week


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 3, 2020)

@ Aunt Marg,, thank you.
Only way I could think of to use   gelid was   say my silly brain   thinks  geld.
Two completely different  words/meanings


----------

